# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Ένα καλό τεστ διαίσθησης

## ioannis2

https://www.ekriti.gr/psyhagogia/tes...diaisthisi-soy

Βρες πόσο δυνατή είναι η διαίσθηση σου. Το έχω λύσιε, το θεωρώ αρκετα αξιόπιστο τεστ.

----------


## user

Έχεις πάρει αποφάσεις στη ζωή σου, χωρίς να έχεις κάτσει πρώτα να σκεφτείς;
τύπου, συνέχεια; 

είμαι στο ανάμεσα χαμηλά/ πολύ καλή διαίσθηση. όντως έτσι είναι.

----------

